

Did Google+ Hangout just kill Skype video? - amirmc
http://amirchaudhry.com/did-google-hangout-just-kill-skype

======
WrkInProgress
From the blog post "Disclaimer: I still haven't tried Hangout, not enough
people in my circles yet."

I don't think Google Hangout will have the same use case as most Skype video
calls/chats (which are a one to one communication, or at least I would
assume).

I think if anything (and this may be OT), companies like Path and the numerous
group messaging apps should be the ones concerned with Circles and Huddle
respectively.

~~~
amirmc
True, I haven't tried it (yet). There may be different use cases but there are
still extra hurdles to using skype e.g sharing SkypeIDs and 'connecting',
whereas on Hangout, that part is already covered. I can see that being pretty
valuable once there are more people on the platform.

However, if I have the option, I think I'd rather run a conference call in
Hangout than in Skype. The one issue would be that Hangouts are displayed to a
circle whereas a Skype call is private to the people invited. Of course it
would be trivial to set up a circle just for one hangout but that's still an
extra step.

~~~
TheOnly92
AFAIK, hangout seems to be a much casual thing. If you want to find specific
targets I don't think you can do that with hangout. However I don't have an
invite yet so I might be wrong.

~~~
warseph
As everything in Google+ you can choose a Circle, all your Circles, your
Extended Circle, or just choose contact by contact, I think it's definitely a
Skype killer :)

------
codeherb
Google hangout = multiple people with video + chat + you tube sharing! It's
pretty awesome. Now only if they can get enough people on it ;)

~~~
ryandvm
For some strange reason Google has yet again decided to leave Google Apps
users, who are perhaps their most ardent fan base, out in the cold again.

\- Wishing I Could Try Plus

~~~
jtreminio
Join #kohana on Freenode and message jtreminio - I'll send you an invite.

------
kanja
Yes. It absolutely murdered skype. I work with some friends on a project that
has weekly meetings, and we've been doing them via phone conference calls. We
have simply been unable to find something to handle conference video chats
that didn't cost an arm and a leg. Google+ is going to be a major (positive)
change in our work flow.

------
docmarionum1
I tried it out last night with a couple of friends. It certainly works fine,
quality is good and all. And it was easy enough (aside from installing the
plugin for the first time).

The Youtube sharing is an interesting idea, though it very quickly degenerated
to rickrolls and nyancats.

Though it's called "hangout" that shows potential for other uses as well - if
they could integrate something like shared desktop viewing it would definitely
be killer.

I don't really have enough experience with skype video chat to say if this is
as good or better, but it does seem promising.

------
stephen_dryden
From what I've seen it has the potential to dethrone Skype but the major issue
they have to overcome is that Skype is a household name when it comes to video
calling. It's similar to how everybody still says 'Hoover' when really they
should say vacuum cleaner.

It will take a lot to shift the mass market away from Skype.

------
Semiapies
I tried it last night, though only two of the people involved had cameras.

We were surprised how remarkably well it performed. For group calls, Skype has
serious competition.

Also, a lesser-known site that is probably doomed? Synchtube.

------
pg_bot
The biggest problem that I have with skype is that there is not an easy way to
know who else has it. If google can fix that small issue, it will be able to
render skype useless for me.

------
reustle
I think Microsoft will kill Skype before Google+ Hangout does

------
jasongullickson
Not until it supports mobile devices.

~~~
amirmc
It's possible there's something in the pipeline for Android.

However, I've rarely used Skype from my mobile devices since it's easier to
just call someone (I'm also more likely to have their number than their
skypeID). Also, I've never tried a conference call via the Skype apps. Is that
possible?

~~~
jasongullickson
Yes but this article is about using Skype for video calling. Until FaceTime
works over 3G skype seems to be the best solution.

------
razzmataz
It almost sounds like it could kill something like tinychat.

------
moondowner
I have high hopes they do.

------
tommyvyo
No it did not. You wanna know why? Because I don't have an invite yet. That's
why.

